# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  La CHE confía en mantener el freno a la expansión del mejillón cebra

## Jonasino

> Casi mil kilómetros de recorrido desde Reinosa, donde nace, hasta su desembocadura en el Mediterráneo. Una ingente cantidad de agua que es el hogar perfecto para muchas especies animales y vegetales. Pero algunas de ellas son especies invasoras, no propias de la cuenca del Ebro, y generan un grave problema para el ecosistema y también para los usos diversos que los ciudadanos hacemos de estas aguas.
> La existencia del mejillón cebra es probable que ya sea conocida por muchos. Desde que se detectara la llegada de este invasor a la cuenca del Ebro hace más de diez años, los usuarios del río Ebro y sus afluentes han ido conociendo más sobre él, y con ello adoptando medidas que pretenden frenar una extensión que se presentó como imparable por los expertos.
> «Cuando se inició consultamos rápidamente con expertos de fuera de España, de Estados Unidos, Canadá y Europa, donde el mejillón cebra estaba ya muy presente, y nos dijeron que en 6 ó 7 años tendríamos toda la cuenca invadida», explica Concha Durán, responsable del control de la especies invasoras en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE). Pero a día de hoy, aunque la invasión afecta a buena parte del Ebro y a siete de sus grandes subcuencas, hay todavía una gran parte del río y sus afluentes que están libres de esta plaga.
> Y no ha sido por un ataque directo al mejillón, ya que no hay por ahora un método válido para usar en aguas abiertas porque además de matar a esta especie afecta a otras muchas. Durán entiende que la importante labor de divulgación y detección precoz que se ha hecho en estos años ha sido esencial para frenar la expansión.
> Tanto, que de los trabajos de campo que se desarrollan por parte de la Confederación se ha corroborado que son ya dos años en los que no se ha producido una avance en la invasión, estando por el momento estancada y sin llegar a nuevos embalses o tramos.  
> Así que de la advertencia inicial de que la cuenta en su integridad iba a estar afectada en poco tiempo se ha pasado a una invasión parcial, aunque el peligro y la facilidad de expansión de esta especie hacen que cualquier relajación en la medidas aplicadas pueda favorecer nuevos contagios.
> «Es muy importante que la gente no se olvide de esta situación, que sepan que sigue ahí,  que hay que tener mucho cuidado en el uso del río», expone Durán. Y es que basta con que se use, por ejemplo, el mismo aparejo de pesca que se ha empleado en una zona invadida en otra que no lo está para que el mejillón se transfiera.
> Lo hace en forma de larvas, de minúsculo tamaño y que se adhieren a barcas, tablas de kite surf, redes, motores, flotadores, tubos de regadío, reteles de cangrejos... casi cualquier cosa que haya estado en contacto con el agua invadida puede llevarse las larvas a otro lugar limpio. «Todos somos potenciales vectores», enfatiza la experta, por lo que entiende que hay que seguir con el trabajo de prevención que marca normativas de navegación en los embalses y obliga a desinfectar correctamente cualquier elemento que haya estado en zonas afectadas.
> «Por ejemplo, hace unos días hemos tenido un campeonato de kite surf en un embalse, y si esa gente no se conciencia y limpia correctamente las embarcaciones la posibilidad de que lleven las larvas a otras zonas es altas y lo mismo ocurre con la pesca y otras muchas actividades, de ahí que la concienciación de los usuarios del río sea tan fundamental», explica la responsable de la CHE.
> ...


Fuente: Diario de Burgos

----------


## NoRegistrado

En mi opinión es imposible. Lo que se puede hacer es intentar que no se expanda a otras cuencas, y es difícil.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Desgraciadamente no es la única cuenca en que ha aparecido el bicho, pero también hay que aprender de actuaciones en otros paises donde se ha logrado contener y mucho esta plaga.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como bien dice No Registrado, ese bicho es imposible de frenarlo. Más nos vale no propagarlo a más cuencas...

¿De qué países hablas Jonasino? No me viene ahora minguno a la mente que haya conseguido frenar esa peste.

(Sin hacer ninguna barbaridad claro. Haciendo barbaridades, se me ocurren muchas soluciones para acabar con ese bicho)

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿De qué países hablas Jonasino? No me viene ahora minguno a la mente que haya conseguido frenar esa peste.
> 
> (


He leido alguna vez que en Italia realizaron una campaña hace dos años en algunos rios afectados y que dio un resultado notable. Lo que no me acuerdo es concretamente donde. Si lo encuentro lo colgaré.

----------

